
Steve Ballmer thinks tech firms should be as accountable as NBA teams - steven
https://slashdot.org/submission/7104885/steve-ballmer-says-tech-firms-should-be-as-accountable-as-nba-teams
======
scholia
The link goes to Slashdot. The article is at Backchannel (on Medium)
[https://backchannel.com/steve-ballmer-says-tech-firms-
should...](https://backchannel.com/steve-ballmer-says-tech-firms-should-be-as-
accountable-as-nba-teams-b8de47ec5258)

~~~
steven
Sorry, pasted too hastily. Is there any way to edit this? (Edit function
doesn't seem to allow replacing URL.)

~~~
scholia
Sorry to say that I don't know. I think only the mods can change titles and
URLs...

------
steven
Ballmer says that in the NBA salaries are totally transparent. And columnists
know everything that the GM does. Teamwork is judged every 24 second. This
makes for a level of accountability that tech firms could use. Is he right?

